
Data breach: Find out if Docker holds your personal data - andeebe
https://tapmydata.com/
======
sarcasmatwork
Some may find this interesting about how they dont use your personal data.

[https://tapmydata.com/we-dont-want-your-data-data-
collection...](https://tapmydata.com/we-dont-want-your-data-data-collection-
end-to-end-encryption-for-apps/)

